# Xmas Card Photo Shoot



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I found out how hard it is to take a photo for our Christmas cards. I thought I would share a few shots.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Their so adorable! Great shots! The last one is great!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh that's adorable!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you  I haven't decided if I'll use one picture or a few on the card. Kinda leaning towards a few because I like them all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love them!!! I would say make a mix of those and sow other bloopers ones all together. :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the 1st one your younger daughter has the funniest expression....Is she a little bit of a Ham?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my that is too cute! The kids look like they are at least having a lot of fun!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, my younger daughter is a rig. We had a good time taking pictures :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

WHOA! SUper Cute!! :clap:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, how CUTE!! I love that first one!


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my heck! How cute is that reingoat?!?! lol


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, those are fantastic. I always end up frustrated taking Christmas pics, because someone does not cooperate. We are doing a collage of pics this year. We took a great pic of the kids in a huge tree on our new property, and they all cooperated. The goats will be in a separate pic, dogs in another, and our new home in one, and they will all be printed on one page.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

poor little goat .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> poor little goat .


 Can I ask why you feel this way?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE!!! Love the last one!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

So sweet! They are all adorable - 2 and 4- legged varieties :laugh:


----------

